# Laptop geht einfach ohne ersichtlichen Grund aus. (Toshiba SATELLITE L870-18K)



## Ahrtos (19. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
(man ist das lange her das ich hier mal was geschrieben habe... nun denn...)

Ich habe einen merkwürdigen Fehler an meinem Laptop aus dem ich leider nicht ganz schlau werde.
Wie im Titel habe ich schon einen in die Jahre gekommenen Toshiba den ich aber vor gut nem halben Jahr wieder kräftig leben eingehaucht habe durch ein paar Upgrades...

nun habe ich meinen Laptop in letzter zeit des öfteren mal via Akku benutzt (hatte extra einen neuen gekauft da der alte nur noch 30 Minuten lang hielt...
der neue zeigt mir auch im vollen zustand eine lange Betriebsdauer an... nur leider schaltet er sich im Akku betrieb einfach mal nach lust und Laune ab... und ich habe keine Ahnung warum...
Im stationären betrieb ist der Akku immer ausgebaut... nur unterwegs wird er eingesetzt... und solange ich den Laptop benutze ist das Problem auch nie aufgetaucht...
aber gehe ich mal für 10 Minuten weg oder so... Laptop aus...

Ich kann mir einfach keinen Reim darauf machen warum das passiert...

Folgendes habe ich jetzt schon überprüft:
Energie Optionen
Akku Testsoftware
Windows Akku Test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der Link zum test Protokoll (in meiner Dropbox)
Dropbox - energy-report.html

falls noch jemand eine Idee hat wo ich schauen kann oder was ich noch an Optionen habe würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir mal einen tipp geben würdet.

mfg


----------



## gekipptesBit (20. November 2018)

Vielleicht muß man auch Windows neu installieren müssen. Google mal nach Windows neu installieren nach Akkuwechsel oder so. Selbst Windows 7-Anwender sprechen von Problemen mit Akkus. Vielleicht hängt das mit der Firmware des Akkus zusammen das Windows nur den alten Akku im Gedächnis hat.


----------



## Ahrtos (20. November 2018)

hi...

also windows 10 hat da scheinbar nicht so die probleme mit... hab jetzt ein wenig durchs netz geschaut und nur probleme bei windows xp und vista gefunden... von 7/8/10 ist nirgends bisher die rede gewesen das eine neuinstallertion sinnvoll wäre...


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. November 2018)

Ahrtos schrieb:


> der neue zeigt mir auch im vollen zustand eine lange Betriebsdauer an... nur leider schaltet er sich im Akku betrieb einfach mal nach lust und Laune ab... und ich habe keine Ahnung warum...


 Wie heißt der neue Akku und was hat er gekostet?


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2018)

Ist der Akku original oder ein Nachbau?




Ahrtos schrieb:


> hi...
> 
> also windows 10 hat da scheinbar nicht so die probleme mit... hab jetzt ein wenig durchs netz geschaut und nur probleme bei windows xp und vista gefunden... von 7/8/10 ist nirgends bisher die rede gewesen das eine neuinstallertion sinnvoll wäre...




Liegt aber möglicherweise einfach daran, das die Geräte mit Win10 noch nicht so alt sind, dass ein Akkutausch nötig wäre. Zumal sich teilweise der Akku gar nicht mehr wechseln lässt


----------



## tdi-fan (20. November 2018)

Geht er wirklich aus, oder evtl nur in den StandBy-Mode?

Bei meinem Notebook ist das, wenn er in StandBy geht, nämlich nicht offensichtlich.


----------



## airXgamer (20. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt aber möglicherweise einfach daran, das die Geräte mit Win10 noch nicht so alt sind, dass ein Akkutausch nötig wäre. Zumal sich teilweise der Akku gar nicht mehr wechseln lässt


Ich vermute eher, dass dieses Modell kaum von anderen Personen unter modernem Windows genutzt wird und deshalb nur wenig Fehler unter Win 10 den Weg ins Netz finden. 


Sind deine Energieoptionen richtig eingestellt? Was soll bei zuklappen des Deckels geschehen? Informiere dich mal, wo dein Notebook den Schalter für "Deckel zu" realisiert (früher Mikroschalter, heute meist Hallsensor+Magnet). Mein Dell Latitude geht in den Ruhemodus, wenn ich meinen Collegeblock (mit Spiralbindung) an der richtigen Stelle auf das Palmrest lege, da habe ich lange gesucht bis ich irgendwann per Zufall mal den Sensor als "Lösung" irgendwo im Netz gefunden habe. Eventuell hast du ein ähnliches Problem.

Die Kontakte des Akkus sind einwandfrei und der Akku wackelt nicht?


----------



## Ahrtos (20. November 2018)

Soooo... schon mal vielen dank an alle... ich versuche eure fragen so genau wie Möglich zu erklären...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie heißt der neue Akku und was hat er gekostet?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist der Akku original oder ein Nachbau?
> Liegt aber möglicherweise einfach daran, das die Geräte mit Win10 noch nicht so alt sind, dass ein Akkutausch nötig wäre. Zumal sich teilweise der Akku gar nicht mehr wechseln lässt



Ich glaube es ist ein nachbau... Jedenfalls ist er nicht von Toshiba... hier mal der Link zum gekauften Akku: PA5024U-1BRS Akku fuer Toshiba Satellite C850 C850D C855 C870 L850 L855 L870  | eBay





tdi-fan schrieb:


> Geht er wirklich aus, oder evtl nur in den StandBy-Mode?
> Bei meinem Notebook ist das, wenn er in StandBy geht, nämlich nicht offensichtlich.





airXgamer schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, dass dieses Modell kaum von anderen Personen unter modernem Windows genutzt wird und deshalb nur wenig Fehler unter Win 10 den Weg ins Netz finden.
> Sind deine Energieoptionen richtig eingestellt? Was soll bei zuklappen des Deckels geschehen? Informiere dich mal, wo dein Notebook den Schalter für "Deckel zu" realisiert (früher Mikroschalter, heute meist Hallsensor+Magnet). Mein Dell Latitude geht in den Ruhemodus, wenn ich meinen Collegeblock (mit Spiralbindung) an der richtigen Stelle auf das Palmrest lege, da habe ich lange gesucht bis ich irgendwann per Zufall mal den Sensor als "Lösung" irgendwo im Netz gefunden habe. Eventuell hast du ein ähnliches Problem.
> Die Kontakte des Akkus sind einwandfrei und der Akku wackelt nicht?




Ja der Laptop geht definitiv aus... so als würde man den Netzstecker ziehen... kein herunterfahren oder Wartezeit... einfach plupp und aus...
anschließend lässt sich der Laptop aber wieder ganz normal hochfahren... ohne Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches...
ist erst vor einer guten halben stunde passiert während ich YouTube hier auf der arbeit geschaut habe... nach dem starten gleich geschaut: 59% restakku (jedenfalls nach der anzeige im Windows)
 der Laptop steht hier auf dem tisch und wird auch nicht bewegt oder so... der Akku sitzt super fest und hat auch keinerlei spiel...


so... vielen dank schon mal für eure tatkräftige Unterstützung...

mfg


----------



## Zocker_Boy (21. November 2018)

Ich vermute, dass die Qualität der Batteriezellen bei dem Nachbauakku nicht so toll ist und der bei den angezeigten 59% schon wieder leer ist bzw. da einfach die Leistung einbricht. Das kommt bei den Billigakkus durchaus vor. Die Windowes-Batterieanzeige ist auf diesen plötzlichen Leistungsverlust nicht kalibriert und zeigt deshalb noch "halb voll" an.
Wenn möglich, am besten den Akku reklamieren. Nur 50% Kapazität bei einem Neukauf sind ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Ahrtos (21. November 2018)

tach...



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die Qualität der Batteriezellen bei dem Nachbauakku nicht so toll ist und der bei den angezeigten 59% schon wieder leer ist bzw. da einfach die Leistung einbricht. Das kommt bei den Billigakkus durchaus vor. Die Windowes-Batterieanzeige ist auf diesen plötzlichen Leistungsverlust nicht kalibriert und zeigt deshalb noch "halb voll" an.
> Wenn möglich, am besten den Akku reklamieren. Nur 50% Kapazität bei einem Neukauf sind ein Garantiefall.



also ich hatte letzte nacht noch weitere ausfälle... habe mir dann immer gemerkt nach dem neustart bei wieviel % der laptop ausgegangen ist.
nach dem 59% absturz hatte ich dann das kabel wieder angesteckt und den laptop voll aufgeladen...
anschließend hatte ich dann in der nacht (vom 20.11. auf 21.11.) abstürze bei: 84%, 61%, 29% und 23%...

ich erkenne auch kein muster... und ich glaube nicht das mein "Billigakku" so das problem darstellt...

mfg

*EDIT:  
Letzte Nacht (21.11. auf 22.11.) ist der Laptop nur einmal bei 81% ausgegangen... dann war bis auf 14% alles gut... da hab ich den Stromstecker wieder angeschlossen*


----------



## Ahrtos (22. November 2018)

niemand sonst eine idee ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. November 2018)

Die Lüftung ist sauber?
Wird der Laptop sehr warm?

Ist die BIOS-Batterie gewechselt:
YouTube ?


----------



## Ahrtos (23. November 2018)

hi...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Lüftung ist sauber?
> Wird der Laptop sehr warm?
> Ist die BIOS-Batterie gewechselt:
> YouTube ?



ja ist sauber... und Temperatur ist normal...
Batterie weiß ich grad nicht ob ich die mit gewechselt hatte...

bei dem video weiß ich jetzt nicht genau was du mir sagen willst...

also ich habe aktuell noch 2 Sachen in verdacht...
1 Die Hardware Upgrades...
2 Das mein Handy immer mit über USB zum laden angesteckt war...

sonst fällt mir grad nichts mehr ein...


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. November 2018)

Ahrtos schrieb:


> Batterie weiß ich grad nicht ob ich die mit gewechselt hatte...
> 
> bei dem video weiß ich jetzt nicht genau was du mir sagen willst...


Man sieht die Lage der BIOS-Batterie (bei: 03:45 min oder so)  - oben rechts.


----------



## Ahrtos (23. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man sieht die Lage der BIOS-Batterie (bei: 03:45 min oder so)  - oben rechts.



ach so... ja ne ich wusste schon wo die batterie ist  aber danke das du noch mal drauf hinweißt...


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. November 2018)

Ahrtos schrieb:


> ach so... ja ne ich wusste schon wo die batterie ist


Hast Du sie gewechselt?


----------



## Ahrtos (25. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du sie gewechselt?



 jupp ist gemacht... abstürze kommen aber weiterhin...


----------

